# Orient 5 pices in 9 turns



## Kenneth (May 28, 2008)

Maybe this situation is not that common but I think it's still worth to learn the alg for those who do permutation and orientation separatly, it's so short and is based on F2L moves you often do.

The alg orients three LL corners and two LL edges:

R U R2 F R F2 U F U2


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 29, 2008)

I've considered it. I need to get more robust memo and CO first, then try to incorporate this sort of thing...


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

Yes, to what Lucas said.


----------

